# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  De quiz

## Marleen

Ik wilde even zeggen dat ik het erg knap vind van de deelnemers van de quiz dat ze de antwoorden weten op al die lastige plaatjes! En hulde aan Leontien voor het weer elke keer verzinnen van al die lastige vragen!!!  :Smile:

----------

